# RS2 Ellipsoid



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

Anyone know where I can RS2 ellipsoid headlamps and possibly a harness for my CQ


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: RS2 Ellipsoid (ced)*

http://www.euro-audi-parts.com
http://www.vagparts.com
http://www.ebay.com
http://www.2bennett.com
http://www.audiquattroparts.com
http://www.autox.biz
I highly recommend the first three
I highly de-recommend the last three, although audiquattroparts.com does have an excellent quality harness
For a cheaper harness of equal quality, http://www.suvlights.com


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: RS2 Ellipsoid (billzcat1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

